# Ibanez WD7



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

There's an ibanez WD7(?), the weeping demon, in a local pawn shop that I can get for $65. What do you think? Anybody had ay experience with this pedal. My crybaby's kinda sketchy and I dont really like its tone.

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

bump for somebody to answer my question.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Xanadu
I have a weeping demon wd7..I got as a gift from the kids....I have been using for about 1.5 years...
and I like this pedal.....It can give you vintage and modern wah tones...and bass wah 
and works great as a volume pedal....it is preset switchable or can be used as a classic pedal wah,,,and has locking tone controls...
I find it also compresses a bit for some earlier break up...when I use my tube amp...nice for searing sustain...
and was great on the clean channel with the digital marshall amp..but a little sharp with the gain cranked...on the overdrive....but still searing...
all in all a good wah pedal,,,,and is built good and solid...

for 65 bucks....you cant go wrong...I know the kids paid considerably more for mine....

keep on jammin
Auger


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Auger is right, just look at what they are going for on ebay. You certainly won't lose on the deal and with it being July 1 and the GST a whole percent less you are saving even more than it you had bought it last week..he he he

Pick it up, try it out, post your thoughts here so the rest of us can get an idea and then flip it over if you don't like it. I do it all the time with stuff and honestly, most times I come out slightly ahead if not breaking even.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

alright will do, the pawn shop's not open on sunday, so ill get in monday afternoon.evilGuitar:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Once you get a chance to try it out, let us know what you think. I've thought about trying one myself.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Once you get a chance to try it out, let us know what you think. I've thought about trying one myself.


no problem:rockon2:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Xanadu
LIke I said you cant go wrong for that money...

I would like to add that If you will be using an adapter instead of nine volt batteries...it is best you buy the the one Ibanez sells,the "generic" one I bought
made a little hum thru the digital amp.... 
there was absolutley no hum with the nine volt...battery

and I had left out that there is a fine tuning knob under the pedal....
and effect delay range.....knob there as well..

good luck....let us know how you make out...and sound..

keep on jammin
Auger


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

auger said:


> hey Xanadu
> LIke I said you cant go wrong for that money...
> 
> I would like to add that If you will be using an adapter instead of nine volt batteries...it is best you buy the the one Ibanez sells,the "generic" one I bought
> ...



SHIT!!! I was dropping friends off after my party this morning, right beside the pawn shop, and I forgot to go get the pedal. SHIT


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well i picked the pedal up today, before work, the guy gave it to me for $50 plus tax, so it came to $57. which is awesome since they retail for $200. I was gonna try to test it when i got home from work, but on my way home from work, at a gas station, i ran into a friend of mine that goes to school with me, and her best friend. I live 30min away from school, and the gas station is near my house, so bumping into them was pretty weird. Anyway they were going to a party, but they had the address wrong, so they decided to come back to my place and drink.. YAY!! so now im pretty drunk, and the pedal sounds GREAT!!!

ill tell you what I think about it affter i sober up and give it a good workout:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

This pedal is teh shit. Its so versatile, it can do anything that the crybaby can. Plus it has the autowah feature, so that it turns on as soon as you move the pedal forward, which is nice, I dont have to turn it on full to start. Also it sounds great as a bass wah. Better than a couple bass wahs that I tried. Quite possibly the best $57 I ever spent.:rockon: 

If you ever see this pedal used and you're thinking about getting it. DO IT!

evilGuitar:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm..been thinking about one of these. Think you just sold me.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Hmmm..been thinking about one of these. Think you just sold me.


Definately get it. It is such a sweet pedal. I think one of my favourite features is the regular/lo switch. Which I can't really explain. But I love it. lol:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update, I think I'm gonna try one out if I come across a good deal on one.


----------

